

Ask HN: RTSP streaming server - ddmng

I&#x27;m looking for an audio&#x2F;video streaming server, supporting RTSP protocol. I&#x27;m going to test ffmpeg but I can&#x27;t find any open source alternative. Any idea? Do you feel comfortable with ffmpeg ffstreamer or any others?
======
carloscarnero
How about Darwin Streaming Server?

~~~
ddmng
I thougt at first that it was only for Mac but they claim it "runs on a
variety of platforms". I will test it. Thanks

